
C-Section Babies Are Missing Key Microbes - bibonix
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/c-section-babies-are-missing-key-microbes/
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21007750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21007750)

